# Showing off my hatch and advice



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

For someone who plans to hatch a lot in future what is best method for figuring out Roos from hens ?
And here's my lovely bunch of 17


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, Spring is right around the corner with all these peeps making appearances.

Much depends on the breeds being raised. Some are obvious at hatch due to coloring or within a few days, wing feathers. Others are slow to develop and keep their sex a mystery for a while.

Most of the time those with rapid comb development and turning red are good signs of a rooster in the making.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Nice chicks. What breeds?


----------



## AshleyatSuperiorFarms (Nov 21, 2020)

Most of them are our buff Orpington/Dominique cross Roos babies, but we have a prairie blue egger and a couple other olive eggers I believe


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

AshleyatSuperiorFarms said:


> Most of them are our buff Orpington/Dominique cross Roos babies, but we have a prairie blue egger and a couple other olive eggers I believe


That's great, you will find folks on the forum are very helpful.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Beautiful pastel chicks and wonderful pictures! With most breeds sexing is a wait and see game. At about 4-6 weeks of age you will notice that some are developing red combs and wattles; these are the cockerels. A pullet's comb starts to grow and become red about the time laying eggs begins; about 6-8 months.


----------

